

Large Social Networks don't understand mobile - arauh
http://andrewrauh.com/2012/11/17/large-social-networks-are-doing-mobile-wrong/

======
jeffehobbs
This writeup is information poor. It's easy to say that smartphones and
tablets are different devices, but what should be different exactly in the way
apps work and display info? Should the UI be necessarily different or is the
context the differentiator? This essay needs 2-3 more paragraphs.

~~~
arauh
You can't define what should be exactly different in the implementation. It
completely depends on the type of content, and the features of the social
network.

~~~
herval
An example would suffice. You spoke about Twitter on the article, so why not
exemplify what should be done different for that specific case of a "big
social network"?

